# Are azureus eggs typically larger than tinctorius? (HUGE azureus eggs)



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

My Azureus pair laid their second clutch last week, 4 HUGE, healthy eggs. They are developing quickly, but they are the largest dart frog eggs I've seen. I'm curious if any of you have had a similar experience. Is it diet, health, or are there other factors at work? I wouldn't think azureus eggs would be significantly larger than tinctorius eggs by nature.



















The tinctorius eggs on the left are only a day or two ahead in stage, but a week or two older (developed slow initially). The azureus eggs on the right are about twice the size at least and are only a week old.

Any thoughts? Not complaining but I'm curious. The Azureus female I raised from a froglet, the others I've had only a few weeks.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

The eggs look good to me. My azureus lay about 3-5 weekly and they vary in size but those all look healthy


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

they're definitely good... mostly curious about the reasons for the change in egg size. I would suspect better nutrition, more consistent food, more in the mood, etc... but I wasn't sure if anyone else had similar experiences or answers... just interesting


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Azureus are tinctorius so there shouldn't be much of a difference.

Whats another name for your tinctorius?


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

Right... The others are s. cobalts. 

The cobalts have laid more clutches (2 a week) so that may be part of it. There's definitely a noticeable size difference, but the Cobalts aren't small eggs. The azureus eggs are just huge... twice the size at least. The female azureus is nabors line and I raised her from a froglet. The male and cobalt pair I bought about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Size of the female, age of the female, number of eggs in a clutch, frequency of clutch all play a role in the size of the eggs produced.... 

Ed


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

that what I was curious about... thanks!


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Lookin' good, Boyd. Glad she worked out for ya.


----------



## Bfrog (May 5, 2010)

man the azureus male is workin GREAT for my female. She's laying about a clutch of 4 a week... all have been good. 

The cobalts have laid some really good clutches and some bad clutches but are definitely happy and healthy. here's their new 55 gallon home in my classroom:


















































I've got 20 tads and counting... about 16 developing eggs too

The Leucs are happy and healthy in their temporary home too! thanks again man! it's


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Lookin' great! Lemme know if you want to expand your collection with my O. Lamasi...!


----------

